# Great swiftwater rescue class



## Professional Guide (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey I just noticed that Sammer Elias has posted his swiftwater rescue classes for colorado this year in the commercial posts forum, and I wanted to share my experience. I took a swiftwater rescue class from him last year and it was excellent. I learned a lot from him and the class, he has a lot of personal experience and it shows. Very realistic hands-on river scenarios, and good teaching. I highly recommend the class.
Mike


----------



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendation Mike. There are still spaces available this spring. Anybody who is interested can contact me at [email protected]. 

2 Day Swiftwater Rescue course, ACA endorsed. golden, Colorado, April 30th - May 1st. (open)
2 Day Swiftwater Rescue Course, ACA endorsed. Buena Vista, Colorado. May 21-22nd. (open)
2 Day Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Course, ACA endorsed, Minturn, Colorado. June. (open)


----------

